# Maxspect Razor 8000k vs Kessil a360WE Tuna Sun for Planted Tank



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

I have not used this one so i cannot vouch for but it has good reviews are relatively cheap and have a low profile. Look up the grobeam ultimate twin. Thats the one that stuck with me the most when i was looking. Only reason I did not buy it was that it did not cover enough of my tank.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Maxspect Glaive Freshwater.
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70_69&products_id=3679

New fixture with better spectrum than the razor.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

gus6464 said:


> Maxspect Glaive Freshwater.
> http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70_69&products_id=3679
> 
> New fixture with better spectrum than the razor.


300$ for a fixture which is low light, why not spend on an Exocotic E-Series instead. It is minimal look, not large at all, cheaper, more powerful, and must have the same 1 year warranty.

Or the Kessils, they are not cheap at all, but if you can suspend them high and still have high light. Look closely at the PAR ratings though, just to be sure you will have the amount of light you want. You have to consider the distance from light to substrate.

Just my 2 cents.

Michel.


----------

